

Deep tour of game design and analysis in 63 minutes (skip to 1:45) [video] - _delirium
http://vimeo.com/9989216

======
rndmcnlly0
I actually uploaded the linked video as a bit of constructive criticism of the
somewhat annoying March 4th "Day of Action" protests on campus. I can't get
behind closing off streets in demonstration as a way of addressing the high
student costs of education when I haven't yet expended the option of digitally
pirating said education.

I think this video is a surprising dense sample of what students are exposed
to in our intro game design class. If simply viewing this video, for free, on
your own computer gets you to think a little more deeply and objectively about
game design, then I am successful. I have just reduced the average cost of
education through rational, non-destructive means.

~~~
whimsy
Hm... this is a very interesting argument. I'm up at UCSC, and so this is a
relevant comment for me. I'll bring this idea up at the University Café
tomorrow. (Kresge Town Hall, 6:30)

